# snows and blues in ND



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

only shot one juvie blue but there was about 50 or 60 snows and blues in the field nice to see them here already


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

There was about 300 feeding last week in eastern nd and also saw a few flocks fly over the fence this weekend when I was up there. GAME ON :rock:


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

What do you mean you shot one blue, the season doesn't open till this saturday.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

My guess he is a youth hunter and shot a blue goose other wise it is illegal in ND any way.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

ok so i wasnt goin crazy was by akron iawa this weekend hunting candas and a group of specks and 2 snows flew over i thought i was goin crazy


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> My guess he is a youth hunter and shot a blue goose other wise it is illegal in ND any way.


yeah im 14


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Strong jealousy towards you right now GooseSlayer14


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Omann_12 said:


> Strong jealousy towards you right now GooseSlayer14


ha why is that?


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I had a group of snows and speckles land behind the farm a couple days ago, it's pretty early to see that, if we get another cold snap I think think the birds are going to be gone by the second or third week in oct.


----------

